# Project ODIN - Conspiracy?



## RoseRed

Rod of God to be used?
MSM upcoming shutdown?
Executive Order 13959
3 Gorge Dam in Singapore

23 minutes...

Danielle, Charlie Ward and Simon Parkes - YouTube


----------



## glhs837

Got as far as either nuclear weapons or an underground facility being under the Three Gorges Dam and a bit farther into the "rods of god" part before I signed off. There's a billion square miles of China better suited for such facilities than the Three Gorges Dam, which underwent massive scrutiny while being built. 

Do I think  we have an orbital kinetic strike capability? Honestly, I would say the odds are better than 50/50. Has it even been used? Nope, and it wouldn't be unless we really feared imminent invasion/destruction. I think these three people live far down the rabbit hole closer to Wonderland than is better for them.


----------



## BlueBird

This is false.


----------

